# Cobia Surprise



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Went looking for AJ last Monday (11/26) with a well full of live bait. All we could find were Red Snapper. Tried about a dozen spots and at every stop the screen was solid and the RS were hungry and healthy! (Didn't go more than 20 miles because 1 of our 4 was feeling pretty bad). Made our last stop around 2:30 pm and picked up (in addition to more RS) a surprise Cobia weighing a little over 33 pounds. Finally, something to put in the fish box! Had a lot of fun fishing with friends and had a great fish dinner (Cosmos cooked them for us) to finish the day. (I'm new to this forum ... going to attempt to post a couple of pictures too).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Was that y'all in the century? We were on my 24' pathfinder with the tower next to you. I saw that cobia come over the side. We were stoked for you guys.


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Chris (that was us). We had a large RS head come aboard (shark) and I thought that's what I had. When I saw the Cobia, I saw supper! Had very little line out and he was not planning on joining us for dinner! Once gaffed, the celebration began ... sorry if we got too loud. BTW, I'm always looking for a reason to go to Sam's. Great place to find tackle, etc. and the most helpful fishing advice around. (Especially for someone like me that has a lot more to learn about saltwater fishing). Thanks again.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice Cobia!!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congrats. Always nice to bag an unexpected surprise


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice job on the cobia and welcome to the forum!


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

SCORE!! Well done :thumbup:


----------



## flickerjim (Sep 17, 2012)

Right on man!! Great pic!! And welcome to the best forum around


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for report & pics.

+1 on welcome to the forum.

Keep the beat.


----------

